# Indiegogo: KOBRA Flash Modifier



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2018)

> If you missed out on the very successful Kickstarter campaign for the KOBRA flash modifier, you can take advantage of their second campaign and savings over at Indiegogo.
> You can visit Indiegogo now to learn more about the KOBRA Flash Modifier, the press releases is after the break.
> *Learn more about the KOBRA Flash Modifier*
> 
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## Pookie (Jul 20, 2018)

Two words... GARY FONG. Preying on the newbies, destined for the landfill.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 20, 2018)

Until it works better than my $2 dollar soup bowl DIY modifier - and comes with a bowl of soup in the deal - I'm content to be skeptical.

Jim


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2018)

Why putting a pattern (the Kobra flash symbol) on the side that should produce a diffusion of light as smooth as possible?
If I was looking for s.th. like that, this would have become the dealbreaker to me. :


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 21, 2018)

But at least the kickstarter angle makes buyers feel like they're in on the start of something big.


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 21, 2018)

The only real way to modify the harsh light on a flashgun is to use a much bigger diffuser. Size is everything and these small modifiers are all much the same.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 21, 2018)

Nitroman said:


> The only real way to modify the harsh light on a flashgun is to use a much bigger diffuser. Size is everything and these small modifiers are all much the same.



That is why bouncing and flagging are the best things to learn. The 'Black Foamie Thing' changed my on camera flash use for ever, it cost $1.


----------



## Dekaner (Jul 21, 2018)

Why are these on Canon Rumors to begin with?


----------



## elijah (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah, such clever advertisement from Kobra.

This is another small diffusion unit just like MagMod and MANY other similar products.

It's the SIZE of your light source, people, the SIZE of it! No matter how clever you 
advertise and market this product, photographers who have been in this business 
long enough and know what the heck they're doing will never buy this product if all
they're simply looking to do is soften the light/shadows. Oh well, amateurs will fall for this product


----------

